
Building and modifying Linux Kernel with Visual Studio - sysprogs
http://visualkernel.com/tutorials/kernel/
======
csense
Isn't being able to build Linux on a Microsoft toolchain one of the Seven
Signs of the Apocalypse? The universe is clearly descending into madness...

This is right up there with having Sega games on Nintendo consoles, or the
release of Duke Nukem Forever...

~~~
lmz
Looks like they are using a Linux VM to perform the build.

~~~
danjayh
Which makes me wonder ... why Visual Studio? If they're using the GNU
toolchain, then they're just using VS for the IDE and eschewing all of the
compiler-y and debugger-y bits. Don't get me wrong, VS is a top notch IDE, but
so is Eclipse and it's much more affordable.

~~~
nyrina
Did you really just compare Eclipse to Visual Studio?

The only thing you are right about is the price, but that's about it.

------
userbinator
I could see this being useful for those with CLI-phobia or just want to play
with Linux casually. Still, it's not that hard to build the kernel;
configuration is what takes a lot of the time. There's a menuconfig interface
already.

What's with the screaming menus..?

~~~
jeremymcanally
That, unfortunately, is how VS menus are now as of later versions. It's very
grating on the eyes.

~~~
teh_klev
The menus can be tuned to lowercase, or turned off altogether:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17413001/disable-all-
caps...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17413001/disable-all-caps-menu-
items-in-visual-studio-2013)

Also the toolbars can be customised or turned off as well.

------
stinos
Pretty impressive if it works as flawlessly as in the article. Anyone know how
the debugging capabilities compare to the standard VS ones? And the standard
gdb + whatever gui frontend ones?

~~~
Rizz
[http://sysprogs.com/VisualKernel/tutorials/kgdb/](http://sysprogs.com/VisualKernel/tutorials/kgdb/)
It supports many VS features. The same people also sell a debugging program
that claims to support everything debugging-related of Visual Studio, but I
don't know if that's integrated into this VisualKernel product, or just a
subset.

------
dexen
Cannot tell by cursory look if the sarcasm is directed at Linux kernel or
Visual Studio...

~~~
greenyoda
I don't think it's sarcasm. It looks like VisualKernel is a real product that
this company is selling. They also make VisualGDB and a bunch of other tools:

[http://sysprogs.com/products/](http://sysprogs.com/products/)

Here's the company's "about" page:

[http://sysprogs.com/about/](http://sysprogs.com/about/)

~~~
pierre-renaux
Pretty good product too, VisualGDB is the only tool that actually works to do
C/C++ debugging on Android.

------
exo762
I feel dirty.

------
computerslol
How is debugging different in Visual Studio than in the tools usually used for
debugging the Linux kernel?

I work in Visual Studio on things that have nothing to do with Linux and am
ignorant of the profundity of this product.

------
mkhalil
This is pretty damn impressive.

Wish I could work on something interesting to use it.

------
johnmaddox
Please for the love of human kind stop this project. I am forced to work on
visual studio at my work and i hate it because it make me cry literally.

------
mateuszf
Mindblown.

------
AsmMAn
Amazin. I'm going to share this with all my friends. Yes, I have.

------
njharman
End of the beginning or Beginning of the end?

------
stusmall
I have to ask. Why?

~~~
vladimirralev
Custom android ROMs would be pretty cool for everybody.

------
mtct
heresy!

------
fuj
This is amazing. It's not even that expensive

------
onedognight
What? Microsoft implemented C99 and can now compile the Linux Kernel? Nope.
Nothing to see here; move along. Maybe in another 15 years? Yes compiling the
version of C from 1999 is too much work for the largest software company on
earth.

EDIT: Actually the largest software company _was_ Microsft back in 1999, but
now it's Apple and they did write a C99 compiler that can compile the Linux
Kernel. Coincidence?

~~~
stinos
_Nothing to see here; move along_

did you actually read what this is about? It's about debugging, not about
compiling. You just seem to have taken this as an opportunity for some ranting
which doesn't even make that much sense. Did you think about the fact that
even if MS would have a C99 compiler, it extremely likely would still not be
able to compile the kernel because of the tons of platform- (and even
compiler- if I remember correctly) specific stuff in there. Also Apple the
largest software company? Not Google or so? Numbers? Evidence?

